# Vorgehensweise Programmierung eines kleinen Tools



## nipnip (22. Apr 2009)

Hallo,

ich will ein Programm realisieren, welches automatisch funktioniert. Das Programm soll lediglich eine kleine Benutzerschnittstelle besitzen, über die grundlegende Eigenschaften vom User festgelegt werden. Jetzt stellt sich mir die Frage, wie ich das am effektivsten realisiere. Einzige Bedingung: Die Schnittstelle soll übers Intranet abrufbar sein, also browserbasiert.

Daher dachte ich an JSP. Wie gehe ich da am besten ran?

Danke und schöne Grüße

nipnip

€dit:

Mir kam grad folgender Gedanke:

Wäre es nicht dem Anspruch des Projekts angemessen, wenn ich lediglich über ein HTML Formular die Settings des Users in eine txt-file schreiben lasse, auf die mein Servlet dann einfach zugreift? Was haltet ihr davon?


----------



## Jango (22. Apr 2009)

nipnip hat gesagt.:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich will ein Programm realisieren, welches automatisch funktioniert.



Falsches Forum! Für übernatürliche Dinge bitte den Hausastrologen fragen...:bahnhof:


----------



## nipnip (22. Apr 2009)

jo, vielleicht etwas misslich formuliert...ich meine natürlich, welches nach seiner erfolgreichen ausprogrammierung vollautomatisch ohne weitere nutzereingaben läuft und läuft und läuft...


----------



## Jango (22. Apr 2009)

nipnip hat gesagt.:


> jo, vielleicht etwas misslich formuliert...ich meine natürlich, welches nach seiner erfolgreichen ausprogrammierung vollautomatisch ohne weitere nutzereingaben läuft und läuft und läuft...



Dann probiers mal hiermit:

```
while(true)
{
    System.out.print("doing - ");
}
```
Das sollte sehr lange laufen...


----------



## HLX (23. Apr 2009)

nipnip hat gesagt.:


> Wäre es nicht dem Anspruch des Projekts angemessen, wenn ich lediglich über ein HTML Formular die Settings des Users in eine txt-file schreiben lasse, auf die mein Servlet dann einfach zugreift? Was haltet ihr davon?


Das kommt darauf an, wieviele Benutzer in dieser txt-Datei gepflegt werden sollen, bzw. wie umfangreich und komplex die zu speichernden Daten sind. U.u. könnte auch eine Datenbank sinn machen. 

Grundsätzlich kannst du für deine Zwecke die Servlet-Technologie verwenden. Ob JSP oder HTML-Seiten zu entwickeln sind,hängt davon ab, ob du dynamische Inhalte anzeigen willst.


----------

